# Gestion fond d'écran plein de photos



## inger22 (1 Décembre 2005)

bonjour à tous !
il y a qqs temps j'avais vu un fond d'écran sur mac (c'était du temps où j'étais pc...) où l'on pouvait insérer plusieurs photos à la fois, côte à côte, les unes à côté des autres, bref une mosaïque de photos. j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas...qqun sait-il où ça se trouve ? sur internet ? gratuit, payant ?
merci beaucoup
inger

 powerbookG4
MacOS X 10.3.9.


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

inger22 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous !
> il y a qqs temps j'avais vu un fond d'écran sur mac (c'était du temps où j'étais pc...) où l'on pouvait insérer plusieurs photos à la fois, côte à côte, les unes à côté des autres, bref une mosaïque de photos. j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas...qqun sait-il où ça se trouve ? sur internet ? gratuit, payant ?
> merci beaucoup
> inger
> ...



Salut.

Bah tu la fait toi même, avec un logiciel genre graphic concerter, gimp ou photoshop


----------



## inger22 (5 Décembre 2005)

merci pour réponse mais il y a un logiciel pour ça, je vais continuer à chercher :rose:


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

tu parles bien d'un *fond d'écran* et non d'un *économiseur d'écran* ?

Car, si jamais, il y avait confusion entre les deux termes, peut-être parles-tu de l'économiseur d'écran appelé iTunes Artwork qui affiche en mode mosaïque les pochettes associées aux musiques que tu as dans ta bibliothèque d'iTunes. Cet économiseur se trouve dans les préférences système à la section bureau et économiseur d'écran.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, oublie ma remarque  

A +


----------



## yul (18 Décembre 2005)

Salut , le soft que tu cherches s'appelle Photo Desktop, tu le trouveras ici : http://www.alwintroost.nl/content/photodesktop/home.xml
 :love: 
Je l'utilise sur mon bureau, je le trouve trés bien...


----------



## Wolfmac (23 Décembre 2005)

vraiment génial comme soft et en plus c'est un freeware que du bonheur, merci de nous en avoir parler


----------



## richard-deux (24 Décembre 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Salut , le soft que tu cherches s'appelle Photo Desktop, tu le trouveras ici : http://www.alwintroost.nl/content/photodesktop/home.xml
> :love:
> Je l'utilise sur mon bureau, je le trouve trés bien...



Génial le logiciel. 

Merci beaucoup pour le lien.


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Décembre 2005)

Simple, sympa et assez riche en paramétrages, c'est un super soft !!!

Merci yul et Joyeux Noël !!!


----------



## inger22 (6 Mars 2006)

un peu tard sorry mais un grand merci c'est ce que je cherchais


----------

